# الزئبق الأحمر



## هواااووي (6 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اخواتي اعضاء هذا المنتدى العلمي الممتاز

ارجو منكم المساعده الله يخليكم انا صدق محتاج لمن لديهم المعرفة والخبرة الاكيده

انا يا اخوان عندي زئبق احمر خااااام لم يتم تسييله بعد

وانا ماعرف كيفية جعله سائل ومتحرك مثل اي زئبق كان 

المطلوب

ابي شخص لديه الخبره

يقوم بتحويل الزئبق الاحمر الخام الى مادة سائلة متحركه ..

الماده مووجوده لدي بس تبي عملية كميائية وفزيائيه لجعله مادة سائله

فمن يرى ان لديه القدرة والخبرة الاكيده فالمطلوب منه تحويل عشرة جرامات الى مادة سائله وله مني هدية واحد قرام والله يرزقه ويستاااهل ... علم ان سعر القرام في السوق لا يقل عن مائة الف ريال ..


ارجوووووووووووووكم ساعدوني


وشكرا​


----------



## هواااووي (6 يناير 2010)

فهموني هذه المعادله

*تحضير الزئبق*

يحضر الزئبق بواسطة تسخين كبريتيد الزئبق (HgS) في الهواء وثم تكثيف البخار الناتج.
الصيغة الكيميائية للتفاعل:








من يستطيع فك هذه الرموز وتبسيطهاا​


----------



## هواااووي (7 يناير 2010)

وين اهل العلم .. !!!​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان الخام الذي عندك هو HgS وحسب المعادلة يحناج الامر الى التسخين فقط لمادة الخام وتكثيف الزئبق بواسطة التبريد للغازات حيث ان كبريتيد الهيدروجين ينطلق كغاز بينما يتكثف الزئبق .


----------



## majedlan (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ السائل:إن كان الزئبق الذي عندك (خام) وكنت تريد صنع العجائب فلست بحاجة لتسييله وبكل بساطة: بإمكانك أن تنزل عليه ماشئت من الفلوس وفهمك كفاية . وأنصحك لوجه الله تعالى أن تبتعد عن تلك المتاهات وتذكر الموت والحساب:الجنة -إن شاء الله - أو النار.


----------



## majedlan (7 يناير 2010)

الأخوة الكرام :
للإيضاح: فإن الزئبق الأحمر يقال أنه غذاء للجن (أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم) وهو يعيد لهم عمر الشباب والحيوية
بشرط الحصول عليه عن طريق الأنس ولهذا يسارع (بكل حسرة ) بنو الأنس للحصول عليه وبيعه لهم مقابل مالا يمكن تخيله من الفلوس فأطلب تعطى ( إن صحت إدعاءاتهم) وهم بدورهم (الجن) يقومون بسرقته من البنوك ..... هذا والله أعلم .
فالدين ياإخوان النصيحة ، فليعلم الذين لايعلمون ، وليتق الله الجاهلون .
ألا هل يلغت ؟ اللهم فاشهد .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم في الله


----------



## fadiza17 (8 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه
اول شيء المعادلة الى كتبتها ليس لها علاقه بما يسمى الزئبق الاحمر 
تاني شي يا عيني ما في الوان من الزئبق--- المركب الى انت تتكلم عنة مش زئبق ولا يمت للزئبق بشئ 
واخيرا اذا كنت قد اشتريتة فالله يعوض عليك لان فلوسك راحت يا حبيبي--- لان الموضوع كلة نصب بنصب


----------



## fal (8 يناير 2010)

هذا هو خام الزئبق الموجود عندك وليس الزئبق الاحمر الان لاوجود للزئبق الاحمر 

وسعر كليو الزئبق لايتجاوز 200 ريال فكيف يكون سعر الخام اكيد اقل من ذلك


----------



## كمال_حامد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مؤكد انه يوجد مايسمي بالزئبق الاحمر وان ارتبط باذهان الناس بالاساطير و الخرافات ولكن ربطه بالاساطير و الخرافات متعمد حتي لايكشف الناس اسرار هذا السائل الغريب 
المعادلة هي تفكك لخام الزئبق المعروف بالسنبار في درجة حرارة عالية الي عنصري الزيبق و الكبريت 
انزل المزيد من المعادلات وساتابع معك ان شاء الله


----------



## سحر الفنون (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من منطلق الخرافات التي نسمعها عن الزئبق الآحمر والخام الذي يستخلص منه

او كيفية الحصول عليه من الممياوات الفرعونيه بشق الحنجرة شق مائل 33 درجه ووضع انبوب على خلفية العنق 

ومن ثم تسخين المكان او تدفئته ليحرك الزئبق الأحمر من خلال الأنبوب ويتم تجميعه

فكل الدراسات التي حدثت حتى الان لم تثبت ان الزئبق المستخرج من المياوات هو زئبق ولكن بقايا دمويه 

من عملية التحنيط تتجمع في نهاية الحنجرة للممومياء وبفعل الزمن تتجمد وتقل درجة حرارتها 
وهذه المجموعات الدموية لا تتلف نتيجة المواد المحنطة التي بالمومياء وتحافظ على تواجدها لحين وجود فرص استخراجها وسبب تسميتها بالزئبق الاحمر لأنها لها نفس الكثافة والقوام واللمعان الخاص بمادة الزئبق

اما عملية التسييل للخام فهي الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكن الحصول منها على الزئبق الملون ( الأحمر )
وكل 20 جرام يتم الحصول منها على 2,6 جم إلى 2,3 جم خام ملون ( زئبق احمر )
والذين يقومون بذلك معدودون على الاصابع وفي مصر وحدها 2 يقومون بذلك نظير العموله 

وهم يقومون بذلك بعد سؤال الشخص عن نيته في استخدام المنتج فان كان الغرض طبي او علاجي فهم يقومون بذلك نظير عمولتهم 
وعلى مستوى العالم هناك 8 يقومون بذلك منهم 2 في مصر يكون العالم اجمع به 6 اشخاص او علماء يقومون بذلك

فإن كان غرضك من ذلك هو العلاج والعلاج فقط وعلى فكره هو لايعيد الشباب فالماده بعد استخدامها في العلاج تصيب بالعقم وليس فعليا تعيد القدرة الجنسية فهى مدمرة للقدرة الجنسية 

ولكن انواع العلاج - الكبد بكل امراضه - الرئتين - تنظيم الدورة الدموية - البصر في حالات محددة - الكلى بكل امراضها - اعادة النشاط للخلايا الجلدية وشدها وهذا لا يعني اعادة الشباب كما انه يحفز الجسم على تقشير البشره يعني الحصول على طبقة جديدة من الجلد - الجزام وثبت فاعليته في هذا المرض وهناك امراض عديدة كتيبس المقاصل والام الحوض المفصلية والخشونة والكسور القديمة 
وهناك دكتوره يابانية تستخدم هذه االمادة في علاج امراض كثيرة في عيادتها بامريكا ومعها واحد من العلماء ال 6 عالميا يساعدها في استخلاص الخام الذي يصعب جدا الحصول عليه 
تيقن من نفسك ان كان الغرض من ذلك علاجي بحت ولوجه الله ساعدناك لوجه الله وهذا طبعا بعد ازن الجميع من مشرفين ومديرين واعضاء اجلاء في هذا المنتدى
اما ان كان غرضك في ما يغضب الله فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ونسأل لك الله الهداية

اخوك سحر الفنون


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسادة يا أفاضل​ 
رغم تحفظاتي على الموضوع إلا إني أود أن أحيطكم علماً بأنه لا يوجد شيء في الوجود أسمه (الزئبق الأحمر) و لا عنصر أصلاً أسمه الزئبق الأحمر و لا في الطيعة و جبال سينا زي ما قال السيد المهندس الفاضل في موضوع من كام شهر كده في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية و حدثنا عن تحويل الذهب و قارون و أشياء كثيرة جداً و سحر و ترهات و كلام مرسل ليس له أي مدلول علمي و جاء الكلام عارياً تماماً من الصحة......​ 
المسمى بالزئبق الأحمر هذا مجازاً هو مركب يصنع منه ما يسمى بالعجينة الصفراء و بيان التركيب و طريقة التحضير من أسرار الدول الكبرى التي لديها نشاطات و برامج نووية....
العجينة دي بيبقى تقريباً داخل في أحد مكونات تركيبها عنصر الزئبق.....
و دي بتستخدم كعامل حفز في عمليات التنشيط و التخصيب في المفاعلات النووية....​ 
أما حدوتة قارون و السحر و الكلام الفارغ ده....
قارون كان كيميائياً.... و كان فقير و لفقره كان ينبش القبور.....
القدماء كانوا بيحنطوا الشخصيات الكبيرة فقط من ملوك و وزراء و كبار رجال الدولة و القصر و كبار الكهنة اللي منهم العلماء في كافة فروع العلم.....
ذات مرة و من حظ قارون الذي قيل عنه أنه (ذو حظ عظيم) كان ينبش قبراً لعالم في مجال الكيمياء و طبعاً كل مومياء بيكون معاها كل المقتنيات الخاصة بها... فحصل على برديات هذا العالم المدفونة مع المومياء الخاصة به و كان فيها طريقة الحساب و التحويلات و المعادلات التي تحول أي شيء من حاله لحال آخر..... و قد كان ذلك لقارون مش سحر و لا كلام فارغ .. علم و ده من القرآن الكريم​ 
و قارون راح في داهية لقوله "إنمنا أوتيتوه على علم عندي) ما قلش (سحر عندي و طعام و غذاء الجن و الكلام الفارغ اللي مكتوب ده)....
و لو كان قارون قال: (إنمنا أوتيتوه على علم لدي) لكان قد نجا و لكن كلمة عندي فيها تكبر و كبرياء..
قارون خشي ان يقول لدي لأنه لابد من ان العلم هذا من أحد و آل إليه و خشي ان يفتضح أمره بأنه سارق فقال عندي عن جهل و لا يعلم أنه كبر و تكبر على الله عز و جل...
و الكبر هنا أن العلم من عند الله يهبه لمن يشاء من عباده (فلما بلغ أشده أتيناه حكماً و علماً)...

هنا كان كبر قارون في قوله عندي و أستحق عليها أن يخسف به و بداره الأرض...
و له عذاب أليم و الله أعلم...​ 
الخلاصة يا سادة يا أفاضل مفيش حاجة أسمها زئبق احمر و كلام فارغ من ده....
يا سادة يا مهندسين يا أفاضل!!!!!!!!​


----------

